# You know Food Network has gone to far when...



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

I was doing this offsite catering gig at Universal Studio Theme Park (California). And in the midst of my busy day, I decided to take a break and walk around the park. 
It was the usual busy weekend. Families were walking around while kids would yell at the sight oftheir favorite character walking around in costume. Shrek, Woody Wood Pecker, Frankenstien etc... It was quite nostalgic. 
I was actually amazed to see this guy in a full spiderman costume jump over the entrance gates and performing all these acrobatic moves. You can hear the children go "It's Spider Man, It's Spider Man!!!" as he gave each kid a high five. 
I felt out of place walking around alone, in a full uniform. (White jacket, apron, and clogs etc, etc.) so I decided to go back to the kitchen. Before entering the kitchen, I decided to go use the public restroom. As I was walking towards the door I hear a lil' childs voice "EMERIL, EMERIL" and "Emeril, I love you". 
I imedietaly made the connection between the comment and my uniform and ran inside the bathroom before this lil kid caused some type of hysteria around me. 
So I went to do my business in the standing urinals and I felt the presnce of someone watching me. So I look to my left towards this presence and lo and behold, Isee this little kid peeing right next to me, with his head looking beyond the divider trying to get a glimps of my face. 
We made eye contact. My face, bedazzled and confused. The Kids face, smiling ear to ear showing me all three of his missing teeth. Well, his face quickly turned to shock as he ran out the bathroom.
I didn't know who to feel sorry for. Me or that poor lil boy. Moral of the story..... I don't know. I'm sure it will come to me later.


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

That's the biggest laugh I've had all day - heck, all _week_.

I've been "mistaken" for Korean-American comedic actress Margaret Cho before, by a drunk man in a bar. He sidles up to me and says "do you know that youa look exactly like that, wass her name, Mar'got Choo? 'Cept youa *ss is smaller."


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

A moral could be, ........don't go out in public in a uniform.Wear street clothes.:chef: :chef: :chef:


----------

